# Cookie



## Vicky (Jun 23, 2011)

I have final worked out how to post pics so here is one of Cookie when she was 11 weeks on her first trip out and about.


----------



## Vicky (Jun 23, 2011)

some more random ones And a video of Cookie on her second day at home.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLAC3O1CwoI&feature=plcp 

She was so tiny then


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Cookie is gorgeous - could be Ted's little sister with those markings! x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely photos.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Ahh! So lovely! Yet more irresistible eyes! And such a lovely colour coat.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH she is really cute!! she looks so happy!!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh no! I haven't even got my first CP yet and I'm falling for the choccys already!  maybe a choccy in the future....


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sam1 said:


> Oh no! I haven't even got my first CP yet and I'm falling for the choccys already!  maybe a choccy in the future....


Yes, it's very difficult to stick to just one colour! x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awwwww  I love all the choccies  It reminds me of Vincent when he was teeny... ooooh another choccie would be lovely.....................


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Cookie has a beautiful face.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Vicky said:


> some more random ones And a video of Cookie on her second day at home.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLAC3O1CwoI&feature=plcp
> 
> She was so tiny then


Cookie is lovely...i see that it's her first birthday tomorrow xx


----------

